# Scott Addict



## PYP (Jul 21, 2009)

Is there a difference between the actual frames of the Addict LTD, R1 R2 and R3.

The bike I am looking at is all Black. All the 2009 models seem to have some white on it.
Could this be an older year frame?

It has Dura Ace 7900, so I presume it is an R2, Is that correct?


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

As far as I know the Dura Ace bikes are called R2.

In 2008 the R2 had an all black with red pinstripe color and in 2009 it's black with white back half.

http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/scott-12_frames-6.html?sort_order=3


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

R1 and R3 accept a standard BB. R2 and R4 take the new Shimano integrated, which is essentially a bearing that drops right into the BB shell of the bike. The R1 and R2 framesets come with a seatmast, the R1, R2, R3 complete bikes come with a seatmast. The R3 frameset uses HMF net carbon fiber and weighs more than the other framesets. All the complete bikes appear to use HMX net and the frames weigh the same. For 2010, all may change.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

for 2010 all that is chainging. new model Addict RC is Di2 with integrated post and the R1 will be DA with and integrated post. all other models get standard seatpost and clamp frames. the reason that scott is doing this move from what i have heard is that the US market is not liking the integrated post frame because they cant test ride the bike. i think that this is a shame but oh well i have my addict with hmx and an integrated post so im happy

pics of the 2010 bikes
http://www.tencas.com/blog/articolo.asp?articolo=350


----------

